# Coolermaster CM-690 Advanced II Build - Mod



## RaawrEpic (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello everyone first thing i would like to say is that this was my first time modding, I have built other systems but never done any modding 

My system Specs are, 

Case: Coolermaster CM-690 Advanced II with window panel

Motherboard: Asus M5A99X EVO Rev 2.0

Cpu / Processor: AMD X4 965 BE C3, Overclocked to 4.01GHz

Ram: 16GB Corsair Vengeance Blue 1600 MHz

Graphics card: MSI GTX570 Twin Frozr III Power Edition OC

PSU: Corsair TX750

SSD / HDD's: Two Corsair Force 3 120GB SSD's and one 500GB HDD

Cpu cooler: Corsair H60i

My computer before i rebuilt and did some modding 










So what are my plans? My plans are to rebuild my pc and redo all all my management make it look alot more cleaner, Carbon wrap the internals of my case, get some custom sleeved extensions, led strips and a psu cover

So the first thing i bought was a custom made molex to 3 sata power i could not find one anywhere that was the right size or length that i needed so i bought one from http://www.icemodz.com/ Between each connector is 6cm's wich is perfect for the way my drives will be mounted,






I also got my psu cover carbon wrap and led strips in the post, 






With the led strips you get some zip-ties and sticky pads to help with cable management







So let's get this build going! I started disassembling my PC 







I did some modding to the front panel and i removed the cooler master badge 











And i also did the same mod to the roof panel 











So i started carbon wrapping the internals of my case 






I Installed the fans onto the psu cover and I also carbon wrapped the back of the fans too 






Testing the psu cover in the case 






Testing the led strips to make sure they work and see how bright they are 






Put my pc all back together! Look's so much better now! I just need some sleeved extensions  






All up and running again! Look's so beautiful 






Just some other pictures i took after i got it all up and running again 











I reused the cooler master badge as you can see 






I took a picture of how the psu cover is being supported but it isn't a very good picture, I made some brackets from 1.2MM Thick aluminium in a L shape to help hold up the psu cover






And thats my build - mod guys! Please tell me what you think and how it looks, Any questions please comment below or send me a pm


----------



## lucasg51 (May 3, 2013)

*Dust filters*



RaawrEpic said:


> I did some modding to the front panel and i removed the cooler master badge
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/4711422/width/900/height/900/flags/LL
> 
> ...




NICE MOD ! !
I'm just curious about the front and roof panels mod.
Have you tried keeping the dust filter between the mesh and the plastic?
Or now that you cut that part the filter won't stay?


----------



## jgunning (May 6, 2013)

RaawrEpic said:


> Hello everyone first thing i would like to say is that this was my first time modding, I have built other systems but never done any modding
> 
> My system Specs are,
> 
> ...



May sound stupid..But how do you do Carbon wrapping??!The results are quite stunning!Looks good dude! =)


----------



## RaawrEpic (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks all!  Carbon wrapping is really easy, First cut it to fit the area then peal of the back material then apply it to the area heat it up and stretch it if needed then your done!  Yes i'm still using the dust filters that came with the case no problems with them so far


----------



## George_o/c (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks good mate  First time I saw carbon wrapping in person was in a friend's laptop, he used carbon parts on the top of the laptop, and on the area around the keyboard, it was nice


----------

